# Steroide-kaufen.org           Abzocker  !!



## harleyberni (5 März 2012)

die " Firma " wirbt massiv ,  rezeptpflichtige Medikamente problemlos zu kaufen . Definitiv getürkte positive Berichte sollen Sicherheit vortäuschen . Wird dann bestellt , das Geld auf ein Konto in Spanien eingezahlt---ist die Sache perfekt .....Geld weg, keine Ware


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2012)

§ 1  Bei Spammern kauft man nicht
§ 2  Vor dem Kauf im Internet Hirn einschalten
§ 3  Wer die Liste der angebl. verfügbaren Präperate liest und den Laden immer noch für seriös hält ...
      (Diazepam, Valium usw.)


----------



## harleyberni (6 März 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> § 1 Bei Spammern kauft man nicht
> § 2 Vor dem Kauf im Internet Hirn einschalten
> § 3 Wer die Liste der angebl. verfügbaren Präperate liest und den Laden immer noch für seriös hält ...
> (Diazepam, Valium usw.)


 
du hast ja Recht mit den 3 §......mich hats auch nicht gross getroffen ,  war nur ein Testkauf aber...dann habe ich weiter recherschiert,  der Shop hat sich echt Mühe gegeben !! in mehreren Internetzeitungen und Foren treten Leute auf die dort angeblich gekauft haben und voll zufrieden waren....alles getürkt !! ich bin sicher clever genug und sehe mir die Seite an...aber da ist scheinbar alles o.k. Impressum , eine deutsche Scheinfirma, die es aber nicht gibt , eine Apotheke in Cottbus....ales super !!! was denks du wieviel  Müllers und Schulzes darauf reinfallen und Viagra und co. ,bestellen oder die Bodybuilder ihre Steroide....ich denke mal die Fa. macht richtig Kohle !! und man kommt echt nicht ran an denen !! alles perfekt aufgezogen...und  übrigens...es gibt auch  " seriöse " Shops wo man all das  kaufen kann...und auch erhält...   Anzeige macht auch keiner , Angst , etwas verbotenes bestellt zu haben...und Erfolg sowiso gleich Null...ist doch super !!


----------



## Steroide-Betrugsopfer (9 März 2012)

Hallo an alle Geschädigten der Internetseite www.steroide-kaufen.org. 

Aufgrund meiner erst kürzlich erlittenen Schädigung durch bezahlte aber nicht erhaltene Ware sowie der sich stetig steigenden und im Internet angezeigten potentiellen Betrugsvorfälle, dass Kunden nach Zahlung an dieses Portal weder Ware noch Rücküberweisung erhalten haben sowie die Kommunikation nach der Schädigung von Seiten des Portals abgebrochen wird, plane ich eine *Sammelklage *gemeinsam mit anderen Geschädigten gegen die Betreiber des Portals einzubringen. Dies bedeutet Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Deutschland mit Amtshilfe in Spanien, Meldung an den Betreiber der Internetseite zur Sperrung der Seite, Meldung an die Banken des Internetportals sowie Nachverfolgung der Daten des Geldempfängers, welcher weder auf Rückmeldung reagiert noch erhaltenes Geld zurücküberweist:
VICTOR MANUEL CARPIO MARCHANT 
IBAN: ES9521004160092100056348
BIC: CAIXESBBXXX 
Bank: La Caixa 
Geben Sie bitte bei der Überweisung Ihre Rechnungsnummer als Betreff an.
Sollte Ihre Bank den BIC - Code nicht aktzeptieren lassen Sie die XXX am Ende bitte weg.
Adresse:
VICTOR MANUEL CARPIO MARCHANT
Calle Gabilondo 14
47007 Valladolod 
Spanien 

Ich möchte alle Geschädigten aufrufen, sich der Klage anzuschließen, weil zu verhindern ist, dass noch viele weitere Geschädigte hinzukommen. Es ist traurig genug, was bereits an Schaden angerichtet wurde, finanziell sowie der Vertrauensschaden in den Internethandel. 

Falls du auch Betrugsopfer der Seite www.steroide-kaufen.org oder ähnlicher Portale bist, schreib bitte eine Mail und lasst uns gemeinsam juristisch vorgehen: [email protected]

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung​


----------



## harleyberni (9 März 2012)

der Shop hat bereits dicht gemacht....die Leute zu verklagen wird nichts bringen , die haben das richtig gut aufgezogen...haben fast täglich Kontodaten und Empfänger gewechselt nach meinen Beobachtungen waren es mindesten 8 verschiedene Konten und Namen , so das fast jeder auf ein anderes Konto überwiesen hat....da müsste jeder einen anderen verklagen . Jedenfalls habe ich im Net genug Wirbel gemacht und zumindest erreicht , das der Shop verschwunden ist............

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht]


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2012)

*GEBETSMÜHLEANWERF*

*ES GIBT IN DEUTSCHLAND KEINE SAMMELKLAGE!*


----------



## vendetta (15 März 2012)

Ich kann mich hier nur anschließen. Dieses Onlineshop "steroide-kaufen.org" ist eine Abzocke hoch 10. Ware bestellt => nicht erhalten => keine Reaktionen mehr auf Mails => Geld weg! Man sollte diese Seite ein für alle mal sperren lassen und eine Anzeige erstatten. Alles ist dort gefaket und wie schon hier auch erwähnt worden ist, sind die angeblichen positiven Bewertungen im Internet alles nur FAKE!!! Auf der Scamliste gehört dieses Abfuckshop ganz oben auf Platz 1!!!


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2012)

vendetta schrieb:


> ... Man sollte diese Seite ein für alle mal sperren lassen *und eine Anzeige erstatten...*


Und gegen alle Besteller gleich mit ...
Sagt Dir das BTMG was?


----------



## vendetta (15 März 2012)

Oh ja, ich weiss, dass die meistenen die dort angebotenen Mittel in Deutschland unter BtMG stehen. Der Besteller ist auch kein Unschuldslamm, aber die Tat die von der Shopseite ausgeht überwiegt eindeutig. Es sind hier zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe.


----------



## Hippo (16 März 2012)

Schon, aber was glaubst Du was ein deutscher StA dann mit einem Anzeigeerstatter macht ...


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2012)

[Sarkasmus on] Na er wird sagen, die angezeigte Straftat wiegt schwerer also ermittle ich nicht gegen den Anzeigenerstatter wg. BTM Missbrauch. [Sarkassmus Off]


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2012)

Demnächst kommt hier noch einer und beschwert sich, dass er von seinem lokalen Dealer schlechten Shit gekauft hat.

Sorry, aber

*[X] CLOSED.*


----------

